# NEW ORLEANS | 1031 Canal Street | 64m | 211ft | 17 fl | On Hold



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

This was just in the news.


nx_2000 said:


> *Hard Rock Hotel collapses on Canal Street*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Hard Rock :righton:


----------



## [atomic] (Oct 12, 2013)

As a precaution the two construction cranes have been (partially) deconstructed last weekend.


----------



## Dave H (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm interested to see photos of the pieces of the cranes and where they ended up. Public access to the area is limited for safety, I understand, but people in nearby tall buildings should be able to see. The upper few sections of mast, and turntable and cab, and the rooster, of one crane stabbed into the street. It broke and underground sewer, and is now upside down, in a precarious manner.


----------

